# Bought BG, sent certified letter to rescind, waiting...



## jkjn0811 (Mar 14, 2017)

So my hubby and I bought BlueGreen, realized it was way too much for us right now and there were a lot of things with actually being able to use it that worried me...once we got home and the happy-go-lucky-vacationing version of me had settled back into reality.  Although I love the idea of owning, it's not something we are quite ready for due to student loans, thinking about returning to school for master's programs, kids in 4K and Kindergarten, healthcare jobs with lots of working weekends, etc, etc. 

So I sent my letter to rescind via certified mail on Friday which was Business Day 5 (deadline in WI) and am wondering what to do from here. Has anyone ever heard of BlueGreen not accepting a letter? The USPS tracking number says the letter has been out to delivery for over 24 hours but not received nor has the receipt been sent back to me yet. Do I call BlueGreen? Do I call my credit card companies and let them know I will be expecting the mega down payment that I put on them to be refunded? Any advice would be helpful....thank you! We may want to own someday but I want to be more informed when I make that decision instead of on a whim.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2017)

as long as you followed the directions for rescinding as detailed out in your sales contract by the appropriate time (it goes off the postmark date, not the date they get it)...you will be just fine!

congrats on saving a fortune...especially since you can pick up BG points contracts just about anywhere for free from owners who want out!


----------



## theo (Mar 15, 2017)

jkjn0811 said:


> Do I call BlueGreen? Do I call my credit card companies and let them know I will be expecting the mega down payment that I put on them to be refunded? Any advice would be helpful....thank you!



Do not call BG and do not answer any incoming calls from numbers you don't recognize. Be patient, the law is the law and it will work for you.
Your down payment will be refunded in full, although that refund could take up to 45 days (not likely, but both possible and lawful to take that long).
BG is not obligated in any way to contact you with actual confirmation of your rescission. Their only obligation is to process the rescission and refund 100% of the down payment --- no more and no less.  You *may*  receive a letter, but  there is no requirement for BG to send you one.

In the meantime, it certainly wouldn't hurt to contact your credit card issuer and advise them that you have already cancelled the contract and proactively file a dispute of that particular charge until the down payment is refunded.

Congratulations on acting in time to reverse an expensive mistake made in haste while in "vacation mode".


----------



## jkjn0811 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you both! Can BlueGreen refuse the letter? Like I said, I did send it certified mail so do they have to acknowledge the receipt? The *tracking portion (see below)* worries me because it makes me think that they refused the letter? But I kept the certified mail receipt with the postmark date...Has anyone ever had to get a lawyer for this?
"DATE & TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION
*March 14, 2017 , 12:31 am
Delivery status not updated
The delivery status for this item has not been updated as of March 14, 2017, 12:31 am.
March 13, 2017 , 10:31 am
Out for Delivery*
BOCA RATON, FL 33431 
March 13, 2017 , 10:21 am
Sorting Complete
BOCA RATON, FL 33431 
March 13, 2017 , 5:35 am
Arrived at Unit
.
.
.
MILWAUKEE, WI 53201 
March 10, 2017 , 7:10 pm
Departed Post Office"

Thanks again!

Theo- that is a beautiful dog! My husband's family used to breed German Shepherds and we had our own for a while. Sadly no dogs right now.


----------



## theo (Mar 15, 2017)

jkjn0811 said:


> Can BlueGreen refuse the letter? Like I said, I did send it certified mail so do they have to acknowledge the receipt?



BG won't refuse the letter; don't worry about that. Doing so would *not* invalidate your timely submitted rescission and BG certainly knows that.
You have USPS counter-issued postmark date proof, documenting  your having met the deadline under applicable state law. Just be patient and let the law work for you, stressful though it may be to wait for final resolution and closure (and refund of deposit). There will be no need for any lawyers.


----------



## jkjn0811 (Mar 17, 2017)

To say I am happy and relieved would be an understatement! Also pretty impressed by the turn around and communication since I wasn't expecting to hear anything...Got this very short and to the point email today from Bluegreen:

"I have refunded both or your visa cards in the amounts of $xx00.00 and $xx00.00.
If you have any others questions regarding this please give me a call.
Thank you,
*Xxxxxxx Xxxxxx*
Quality Assurance Specialist
Bluegreen Corporation






"


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 17, 2017)

jkjn0811 said:


> "I have refunded both or your visa cards in the amounts of $xx00.00 and $xx00.00.
> If you have any others questions regarding this please give me a call.



I'm happy for you too.  And it's interesting that the person invited you to call *after *your rescission was issued.  Usually they will be calling or asking you to call before the rescission is processed, trying to get you to change your mind.

Anyway, I'm glad you found TUG to help you with your rescission and that you can do some research here before making a huge purchase like this.


----------



## jkjn0811 (Mar 21, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> congrats on saving a fortune...especially since you can pick up BG points contracts just about anywhere for free from owners who want out!



TUGBrian, if you want to add me/this thread to the users/dollars saved running thread you have going....you guys saved us just under $13K!


----------

